# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012 - du lich giang sinh va nam moi 2012

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012 - du lich giang sinh va nam moi 2012*

Địa điểm *du lịch giáng sinh và năm mới 2012 - du lich giang sinh va nam moi 2012*:

*Trong nước:*

- Festival hoa Đà Lạt 2012 điểm đến thú vị vào dịp năm mới


- Giáng sinh lung linh ngập tràn đường phố Sài Gòn

*Nước ngoài:*

- Các chương trình chào đón năm mới 2012 ở Seoul

- Các điểm đến hấp dẫn mùa giáng sinh ở Châu Á 

- 10 điểm chơi Giáng sinh ấn tượng trên thế giới

- Dạo quanh các nước để đón Giáng Sinh "đa phong cách"

- Singapore điểm đón giáng sinh lý tưởng 

- Hàn Quốc điểm đến thú vị vào dịp giáng sinh và năm mới

- Đón giáng sinh và năm mới ở Nhật Bản

- Những phiên chợ Giáng Sinh nổi tiếng khắp Châu Âu 

- Đón giáng sinh tại ÚC

- Giáng sinh ở Tây Ban Nha 

- Chợ noel độc đáo tại Pháp

- Tới Phần Lan thăm quan ngôi làng của ông già noel vào dịp giáng sinh

- Đón năm mới kiểu Thái Lan 

- Chiêm ngưỡng những cây thông Noel đắt nhất thế giới

- Đón Giáng sinh ở Zermatt (Thụy Sĩ)

----------


## thietht

Những hình ảnh về giáng sinh ở khắp nơi trên thế giới

- Cây thông Noel rực sáng khắp thế giới

----------


## thietht

- Hà Nội - Chùa Hương (1 ngày) Giá 650.000 VNĐ/Khách

-

----------

